# weight



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Does anyone know the unladen weight or payload of a standard 03 apache 700 please.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Supposed to be in the Autotrail section, please move it.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

They have the brochure here But net weight is not stated

http://auto-trail.co.uk/downloads/brochures

Don't have the paperwork now for my old one.. Sure it was about 620kg... Obliviously less any bits that you add to the van.. PLUS the SE awning had to come off that as well..


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

sideways said:


> Supposed to be in the Autotrail section, please move it.


Don't worry.. I have reported you... :lol:


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Payload i believe offhand is 560kg.
When i weighed mine recently loaded ready for a trip, full diesel and gas but no water we had 70kg to spare.

RD


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Do you mind me asking do you have a towbar and did you have any bikes on at that. thanks


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Been to weighbridge today all up with two electric bikes on towbar no water 3/4 diesel,fully loaded for 2 months in Spain including me and swmbo 3820KG so 30kg under, rear axle 20kg over so a bit of shifting about and we are good to go, its a relief as i,ve been fretting about it, the older i get the more these things bother me.


----------

